# Main Course



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

I see a lot of cool deserts and side dishes on here, but are there any cool halloween themed main course dinner recipes anyone can share?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try browsing this site for Halloween food ideas:

http://www.britta.com/Hw/hwr.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Meat hand! (meatloaf made in a hand mold)


----------



## ancra_ac (Aug 21, 2009)

*Meat Baby*

We have cooked the meat hand which went over well. But the best was a meat baby. Two different types of beef roast for head and torsoe. Then small pork loins for the arms and legs.

We carved them up to approximate shape and size, then connected each piece with a wood skewer.

Some seasoning and onions and into the oven. We cooked this for about an hour, hour and a half between 350 and 375.

It went over great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Use your imagination. What is the best meal you make? Figure that out and make it with a Halloween theme. Like I had "Witch's Brew" for my Witch Night Party and made my signature Crab Bisque (so delicious) and added some green food coloring and cut out croutons in bat shapes. Everyone loved it and the green color did not affect the taste at all. If you are good at making a stew you could call it "Ghoulash" or maybe spicy batwings as chicken wings. I always start with something I cook well, and then improvise to make it Halloweenie!


----------



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

It also depends on how many you are catering for. Last year I made lamb shanks for 12, a lovely peice of succulent meat with a great big bone sticking out the top. Filling delicous and a tad macarbe, not to mention you can prepare it before hand.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

We usually smoke a brisket and call it freshly flayed flesh. It looks pretty gruesome with the BBQ sauce. This year for my witches party I did the frozen meatballs with equal amounts of bottled chili sauce and grape jelly in the crock pot. Pinwheel sandwiches with flavored cream cheese spread on flour tortillas rolled up and then cut look like vertebraes and are always a hit. Cheese dip with salsa and hot sausage is a fave here, too. Mixed up cream cheese and picante dip is an excellent and popular dip that everyone loves. This year I did it in the brain mold and it looked cool.


----------

